# Best Catch of My Life



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

39 years ago today I landed this beauty. Couldn't have done any better


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Congrats! Not too many couples stay together that long these days.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

With a winning smile too. Congratulations!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Congratulations to both of you


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

You're a lucky man-Congrats!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

May you be blessed with many more wonderful years together.

My Wife and I made 29 years this year, high school sweethearts. I am sure at this point you are like me and can not imagine life with out them.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

She's a Cutie..Congrats on 39y...Got one ???? can she Fry Fish???


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

What'd you use for bait? I caught a keeper a long time ago too on arty's.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Congratulations! See you on the water!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

She's a 24 carat Cajun, I think she could cook the door step in a roux and make it delicious


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

Sounds like you picked a winner in several ways... Wish you'll many more!!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Bride*

Hey Whsalum, I beat you by two years. Married 41 years ago July 3 for me. Best decision I ever made, probably her worst. 
Congrats, not too many make it this long.
BB


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Amen brother, congrats back at ya


----------

